# mein teich geeignet für karpfen



## superman (27. März 2012)

SChönen tag euch allen.
Ich baue mir gerade einen Teich Bagger ist bestellt und über ostern wird das wasser laufen.
NUn meine Frage der teich wird 8meter lang und 5 meter breit.
Die tiefste Stelle wird 2 meter betragen.
Welche fische sind für diesen Teich geeignet ich möchte nur naturfische also bite keine Koi oder __ goldfisch vorschläge.
Am liebsten wären mir karpfen wenn ja wieviele?
Forellen werden ja wegen dem sommer auszuschließen sein.
So jezt warte ich auf eure antworten und danke im vorraus.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Hi Superman,

auch die "normalen" Karpfen sind keine Naturfische, das ist genau die gleiche Art wie die Koi Sind aber schon seit dem späten Mittelalter stark züchterich bearbeitet worden um mehr Fleisch auf den Teller zu bringen (sind dadurch hochrückig und fett geworden) und um Arbeit zu ersparen (Leder- Zeil- und Spiegelkarpfen wurden die Schuppen weggezüchtet)

Koi sind die Karpfen die der Wildform noch am ähnlichsten kommen, (schlank und langgestreckt) wenn man von der bunten Farbe mal absieht

Die Speisekarpfen haben die gleichen Ansprüche und das gleiche Verhalten wie die japanischen Zierkarpfen, brauchen aber wegen ihrer größeren Körpermasse etwas mehr Futter und Platz (Wasservolumen) als ein Koi. So 5000-7000l pro Speisekarpfen solltest Du einplanen 

Kannst ja auch mal hier im Lexikon (unter Fische allgemein) nachschauen. Da sind auch viele heimische Fischarten drunter die im Teich gehalten werden können

MfG Frank


----------



## superman (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

ich möchte aufjedenfall keine bunten fische sondern lieber spiegler...
womit füttert man iese und wie groß sind speisekarpfen wenn die 5-7000liter brauchen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Hi,

Speisekarpfen werden sehr groß (bis 1,2m) und schwer (20-30kg sind locker drin). Das erreichen sie auch recht schnell wenn sie gefüttert werden. 
Je schwerer ein Fisch ist umso mehr frißt er. Mit dem Körpergewicht steigt also die Wasserbelastung durch die Ausscheidungen (braucht also mehr Wasser um diese zu verdünnen)und auch der Sauerstoffbedarf nimmt zu


MfG Frank


----------



## superman (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Aber ist mein Teich denn für Karpfen geeignet?
Wenn die zu groß werden sollen die evetuell auch zu verzehr entnommen werden..
Die frage ist ob man das nach nem jahr noch übers herz bringt den zu schlachten...


----------



## Armatus (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Hallo,

ja dein Teich ist für Karpfen geeignet, bei der Größe geht das locker mit so 8 stck. 

Zur letzten Frage kann ich nur sagen: Ich nicht, mein Vater auch nicht und wir haben eigentlich kein Problem damit Viecher zu schlachten, aber die eigenen :S

Gruß Ben


----------



## Hagalaz (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Wie siehts den eigentlich mit __ Schuppenkarpfen aus? Sind das nicht die natürlichen Karpfen?
Sind ja auch nicht so hoch und fett wie Spiegeler etc.


----------



## superman (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Ja ich ahtte auch an so 3 mit 1.5 kg gedacht dann 5 oder so mit 500gr oder so also welche man noch hoch mästet und einen mit 3 kg der so die bg mama is und dort immer leben darf...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Auf jeden Fall brauchst Du eine sehr gute Filterung, vorallem Vorabscheidung (Sifi/Trommler/Vlies) wenn die Tiere groß sind. Mehr als 3 große würde ich in 10.000L nicht halten.


----------



## superman (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

der hat aber locker mehr als 10000 weil 2 meter tief und 1.5tif und ne 1 meter stufen und ne kleien flachwasser zonee sind bei 8mal5 meter mehr wasser oder irre ich die 10000 gehören zu meinem anderen teich dieser ist aber jetzt leer und eine veranda oben drüber...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Wenn Du zu Ostern den Teich füllst, schließe auf jeden Fall eine Wasseruhr an, dann wissen wir es genau. Ein paar Fotos wären auch toll. Deine Filteranlage ist schon fertig ? Bedenke das der Teich sich erst einfahren muss (3 Monate+) bis Du Fische reinsetzten kannst.


----------



## superman (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Mein vater wollte da so einen eigenbau flter aus einer regentonnen amchen fargt mich nicht wie das aussehen soll oder so aufjedeenfall macht er das ja also ne wasseruhr werde ich anschließen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Wie siehts den eigentlich mit __ Schuppenkarpfen aus? Sind das nicht die natürlichen Karpfen?



Hi Darius,

der Schuppenkarpfen ist die älteste Zuchtform des Karpfen und ist so schon seit rund 1000 Jahren bekannt - schon die Römer haben Karpfen in Teichen gezogen und später folgten ihnen  dann die Mönche die sie nach und nach auf mehr Fleischmasse brachten und ihnen später die lästigen Schuppen aberzogen

Der __ Wildkarpfen ist in der Form identisch mit den doch recht schlanken Koi (stell dir Koi in Färbung des Schuppenkarpfen vor, dann hast Du einen dem Wildkarpfen extrem ähnlich sehenden Fisch)

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Findet man solche __ Wildkarpfen überhaupt noch? Ehr weniger oder...


----------



## newbee (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*



superman schrieb:


> Mein vater wollte da so einen eigenbau flter aus einer regentonnen amchen fargt mich nicht wie das aussehen soll oder so aufjedeenfall macht er das ja also ne wasseruhr werde ich anschließen...



Das geht auf jedenfall in die Hose. knapp 80tsd Liter Teich und ein Tönnchen als Filter


Als erstes Sammelkammer, dann Vorabscheidunng Trommler oder Sipa Danach Kammern mit Biomedium, zum schluß Pumpenkammer, da dann 2 Rohrpumpen und gut iss.

In den Teich sollten mindestens 3 BA`s und  1 Skimmer.

Dann hat das ganze Hand und Fuß


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Hi Darius,

der __ Wildkarpfen kam in Deutschland nur im Donauraum vor - heute sind sicherlich keine reinen Bestände mehr vorhanden, da es ja überall in den dortigen Flüssen auch schon seit jahrhunderten entwischte Speisekarpfen gab

MfG Frank


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Hallo,

ich antworte mal als Naturteichbesitzer und Angler 
Karpfen gehen sicherlich, aber die wühlen eben alles um und es wird entsprechend aussehen. Außerdem können sie ziemlich groß werden (wurde ja schon geschrieben).

Warum keine anderen „einheimischen“ Fische? Zum Beispiel Schleien (sehen sehr hübsch aus!) - ok, die gründeln auch, aber nicht so extrem ... . Oder Karauschen (bleiben kleiner).

Oder Weißfische (__ Rotfeder, __ Rotauge).

Willst Du die Fische später essen? Das geht mit allen genannten. 

Nur mal so als Denkanstoß


----------



## superman (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Mich faszinieren karpfen halt aber wie viel würde das mit der ganen technik die du da beschrieben hast kosten ich dachte je größer der teich desto pflege leichter und karpfen sind ja nicuht soooo anspruchsvoll...
und ich dachte de kann man mit pflanzen und so auf nätürliche weise halten...


----------



## Lucy79 (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

wie wärs mit __ Wimpelkarpfen? ich find die toll


----------



## superman (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Ich will einfac ei paar spiegler und vllt __ schuppenkarpfen....
Und wollte wissen wie viel da rein können und wenn die zu groß erden kommen die aufn teller...


----------



## canis (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Hallo

Das hängt eben davon ab, wie du deine Fische managest. Setzt du Jungfische ein, die du dann verspeist, wenn sie so 1-2 kg schwer sind, dann hats in deinem Teich locker Platz für 20-30 Tiere. Lässt du sie gross und alt werden, sind 10 Tiere sicher das Maximum. Eine gute Filterung natürlich immer vorausgesetzt.


----------



## superman (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Ich will einen haben der darf dirinnen bleiben wie er lustig is die anderen kommen mit 1-2 kg auf den teller...
Muss das mit dieser filterung sein oder geht das auch ohne halt mit vielen pflanzen?


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Naja, wenn Du auf jegliche Sichtigheit im Wasser verzichten kannst, geht es vielleicht auch mit einer ordentlichen Portion guter Pflanzen (vor allem __ Iris etc, die eben das Wasser filtern). Könnte aber dennoch problematisch werden (viel Nährstoffeintrag und zu wenig Nährstoffaustrag ...)


----------



## superman (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

ich werde ja noch einen eigenbau filter installieren nd was is __ iris für eine pflanze?


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Ok, __ Iris war etwas verwirrend. Meinte eigentlich die heimische Sumpfschwertlilie:
http://www.google.de/search?q=sumpf...,cf.osb&fp=d10939c1f4bf66ff&biw=1238&bih=1064


----------



## superman (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

ABer die würde mch im Teich nicht stören sieht ja hübsch aus dazu dann noch wasser pest und so joa...
Ich hätte aber noch eine farge wisst ihr wo man im umkreis von eckerbförde karpfen kaufen kann?


----------



## Plätscher (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*



superman schrieb:


> ABer die würde mch im Teich nicht stören sieht ja hübsch aus dazu dann noch wasser pest und so joa...
> Ich hätte aber noch eine farge wisst ihr wo man im umkreis von eckerbförde karpfen kaufen kann?



Frag den Fischhändler deines Vertrauens nach einem Karpfenzuchtbetrieb in deiner Nähe.


----------



## canis (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Bei geringer Besatzdichte mag es ohne Filter noch gehen, aber nicht bei 10 oder mehr Karpfen. Und wie schon gesagt, wirst du dann von den Fischen nicht viel sehen, da das Wasser stark eintrüben wird. Ich würde nicht auf einen Filter verzichten.


----------



## superman (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Aber ich will das doch mit ner regentonne machen mein vater meinte er will eine schmutzwasserpumpe mit einer regentonne so ne richtig große und dann mit ies wo das wasser durchläuft das müsste doch gut filtern oder?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

ooch ne, Schmustzwasserpumpen sind in effektive Stromfresser, da solltest Du schon in Stromsparende Technik investieren.Sie muss a schlieslich 24h laufen, dass ist Dir bewusst ? Wieviel Budget würdest Du denn monatlich für Dein Hobby zur Verfügung haben ?

Ich hab übrigens fast 10.000L und betreibe nun 2 x 203L __ Hel-X gefüllte Regentonnen + Siebfilter + eine Tonne Matten.

Bei Dir wären sicher einige IBC´s notwendig und einen sep. Pflanzenfilterteich würd ich evtl. auch einpalenen neben der vielen BA´s.


----------



## superman (29. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

hmm also ich möchte nicht so viel technik und ich ahb auch nicht viel geld schüler ja es geht um ne schmutzwasser pumpe...


----------



## katja (29. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

ich schenk dir mal ein paar punkte ....... kommas ,,,,,,, fragezeichen ??? und ausrufezeichen!!!!

deine beiträge sind so schon schlimm zu lesen, aber ohne satzzeichen......


----------



## muschtang (29. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Eine Schmutzwasserpumpe ist zudem nicht für den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt (365 Tage im Jahr)

Kauf dir eine Rohrpumpe oder eine Bachlaufpumpe, die fördern so etwa 10000- 22000 liter/h, und verbrauchen zwischen 130 und 200 Watt!

Und du bekommst diese für unter 100 €! Ich benutze diese, ist nicht die Sparsamste aber sie läuft und läuft und läuft! http://www.ebay.de/itm/200-W-Bachla...h-/140721017164?pt=Pumpen&hash=item20c3a0514c


----------



## superman (29. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Ok danke für deine antwort,wie viel strom verbraucht diese pumpe im monat ungefähr?
Kann man diese an meine regentonne anschließen?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Wie jetzt, das Geld für nen Bagger und Vlies + Folie kannst Du dir leisten, willst aber kein Geld für Technik ausgeben ? 

Zeig doch mal Bilder vom Fortschritt.

Vergiss die Regentonne und nimm nen IBC mit Siebfilter davor.

Du kannst natürlich auch einen Mudpont betreiben, siehst dann aber die Fische nicht. Sep. Pflanzenzone nicht  vergessen.

Den Pumpenverbrauch kannst Du doch schon selber rechnen. 200W/h x 24 = 4.800 x 30 = 144 kWh x 0,22 € = 31,68 € mtl.

Ne mind. 60 W UVC solltest Du auch einplanen.


----------



## superman (30. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Was ist jetzt ein ibc?
Ich bin schüler und kann mir somit garnichts leisten die folie und das vlies bezahlt mein vater den bagger bezahl ich und joa...


----------



## katja (30. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

mich würden auch mal bilder interessieren, wenn an ostern das wasser laufen soll, müsste ja schon was zu sehen sein.... 



> Ich bin schüler und kann mir somit garnichts leisten



dann würde ich vorschlagen, deinen teich zu verwirklichen, wenn du es kannst


----------



## superman (30. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Ja aber ich werde e halt mit pflanzen machen und mit nich sonem riesen technik aufwand.
Und ich hoffe das ich es schaff das dienstag der bagger kommt..
Aber mt em wasser irds doch noch etwas dauern...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Ohne Technik und mit nur wenigen Pflanzen kippt der Teich schnell. Bedenke das was Dich die Technik kostet, kostet dich ebenso ersatzweise der Pflanzenaufwand  Aus der Natur klauen darfst Du ja nicht. Für meinen Teich habe ich locker 150 € an Pflanzen ausgegeben und habe meiner Meinung nach noch zu wenig. Auch ein professioneller Pgflanzenfilter sollte dann bei Dir gebaut werden, nur am Rand welche setzten könnte zu wenig sein.


----------



## superman (30. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Ich habe einen bekannten der mir pflanzen geben kann privat see und ich werde viel __ wasserpest auch in die mitte des teiches setzen also viel viel pflnazen sollen da ufjednefall rein...


----------



## Hagalaz (30. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Diesen Abschnitt deines Satzes versteh ich nicht ganz: 





> privat see


----------



## superman (31. März 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Ein bekannter von meinem vater hat einen teich und der is voll mit pflanzen da hol ich mir welche...


----------



## Hagalaz (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Ich meint eigentlich in Zusammenhang mit dem Text^^ 
ist auch egal.


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Hallo Supermanny
habe das alles mal gelesen __ blicke aber nicht ganz durch was haste vor Karpfen für die Bratpfanne oder sowas jedes Tier hat ein recht auf eine Artgerechte haltung auch wenn mann es dann essen wird. Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

O sorry Superman 
haste auch einen anderen Namen alls den ist halt angenehmer danke


----------



## superman (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Ja mein name ist frank aber was ist daran für karpfen unartgerecht die mögen trübes wasser die werden futter und pflanzen bekommen und 8mal 5 meter das sind cirka 70tausend liter wasser...


----------



## Moonlight (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Das sie trübes Wasser mögen, halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Die Wasserqualität muß auch bei Speisekarpfen 1A sein. 

Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Hallo Frank 
so eine masse Wasser braucht pflege weist schon was ich meine oder kuckste Bild und das braucht nee ganze masse Pflege und ab und an kommt auch einer in die Pfanne meine es nur gut mit Dir und den Tieren oki
Danke Mandy


----------



## hadron (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Das sie trübes Wasser mögen, halte ich für ein Gerücht.
> Die Wasserqualität muß auch bei Speisekarpfen 1A sein.
> 
> Mandy



Was hat denn trübes Wasser mit Wasserqualität zu tun?


----------



## Hagalaz (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Off- Topic: Ich persönlich finde es gibt weit leckerere __ Speisefische als Karpfen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Off- Topic: Ich persönlich finde es gibt weit leckerere __ Speisefische als Karpfen



Hi Darius,

find ich auch. Schleien find ich jedenfalls viel leckerer. 

aber ein Koi schmeckt auch besser als sein dickes Teichmastschweinpendant

MfG Frank


----------



## superman (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Dann sag mir mal einen..
der in meinem teich gut leben könnte..
Soll ich mir n paar schöne lachse holen 
Ich mag schleien nicht karpfen kann man wunderbar räuchern.


----------



## Hagalaz (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

__ Zander ist auch sehr lecker und trübes Wasser stört ihn nicht soweit ich weis


----------



## canis (4. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Eigentlich weisst du doch schon alles, was du wissen musst. Es wurden ja auf den letzten Seiten viele Tipps gegeben. 

Um eine gute Filterung wirst du nicht rum kommen, wenn die mehrere grössere Fische halten willst! 

Und den __ Zander würde ich, ebenso wie alle weiteren __ Raubfische, schnell wieder vergessen. Ist extrem arbeitsintensiv und völlig ineffizient, diese züchten zu wollen. Der Zander braucht Lebendfutter! Während Jahren alle paar Tage oder Wochen neue lebende Fische in den Teich geben zu müssen, kann ja nicht das Ziel sein...


----------



## habenix (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: mein teich geeignet für karpfen*

Warum kombinierst du nicht einfach ein paar Fische.
Wenn Du gerne Karpfen haben möchtest spricht doch nix dagegen. Jeder nach seinen Vorlieben.
#
Wenn der Teich neu angelegt ist würde ich ihn erstmal  ruhen lassen bevor Fische reinkommen- nur ein paar Pflanzen rein. Dann ein paar Fische, und nach und nach zusetzen. So kann sich das biologische Gleichgewicht langsam entwickeln.
Auf jedenfall ein paar __ Muscheln rein, hier nicht zu viele- die wollen ja auch etwas fressen und Plankton wird ein wenig brauchen bis es genug im Teich ist.
Wenn der Teich Flachwasserzonen hat- vermehren die sich auch- sonst eher nicht.
Bitterlinge machen Spaß, zusätzlich zu den Muscheln und ein paar weißfische (__ Rotfeder, Rotaugen, Karauschen) gehören auch dazu. Da würde ich eher kleinere nehmen da dein teich zunächst noch nicht viel Nahrung hat- die wachsen aber schnel..
Zusätzlich ein paar __ Barsche damit die Vermehrung der Fische begrenzt ist. Barsche vermehren sich aber gut und schnell und müssen kontrolliert werden, entwder durch Laichentnahme oder abfischen.
Wichtig ist das du beim Kauf darauf achtest das die Fische aus einheimischer kontrollierte Zucht kommen.
Bei Karpfen auf negativen Herpesvirustest (gilt auch für die Muscheln die das übertragen können).
Bei Bitterlingen gibt es zudem asiatische Bitterlionge im handel- die nicht nehmen- ist eine Fremdspezies. Also bei Muscheln und Biotiopfischen keine Großhandelskäufe sondern bei einheimischen Fischereibetrieben.
Bei uns in der Nähe hat einer aufgemacht der hat einen ganz informativen Onlineshop wo auch was drin steht:

www.fischzucht-wetterfeld.eu

Im Netz gibt es aber auch eine Reihe mehr die online direkt vom Erzeuger anbieten oder bei denen man die Tiere direkt abholen kann.
Gruß
Paule


----------

